#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό, πρότυπα έντυπα & σχέδια, από μηχανικούς, για μηχανικούς >  > > >  >  >  Excel - Υπολογισμός νέων ασφαλιστικών εισφορών για μηχανικούς σύμφωνα με τον νόμο Κατρούγκαλου

## Xάρης

Έγιναν κάποιες διορθώσεις, αφενός στο άνω όριο των μηνιαίων εισφορών και αφετέρου στον πίνακα.

----------


## sgp

Δεν βλέπω κάπου να αναφέρεται ο κωδικός για να ξεκλειδωθεί. Διατίθεται;

----------


## Xάρης

Αν ήταν επιθυμητό να είναι ελεύθερο προς τροποποίηση, δεν θα υπήρχε κωδικός. :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα:

----------


## sgp

Μα έχω την εντύπωση πως γράφει "δωρεάν" φίλε! Υπέθεσα ότι αναφέρεται στην χρήση του. Μάλλον έκανα λάθος.

----------


## Xάρης

Άλλο δωρεάν (free) και άλλο ανοιχτού κώδικα (open source).
Το αρχείο διατίθεται *δωρεάν* (δεν έκανες λάθος) αλλά *δεν είναι ανοιχτού κώδικα* (εδώ κάνεις λάθος που ζητάς να είναι χωρίς κωδικό).

Μπορείς να το κατεβάσεις, να το αποσυμπιέσεις και να το τρέξεις στο excel.
Μπορείς να αλλάξεις τα δεδομένα στα κελιά με κίτρινο φόντο που αποτελούν τα δεδομένα και τις παραμέτρους του προγράμματος.
Επομένως μπορείς να αλλάξεις το εισόδημα, τα ποσοστά των εισφορών και των μειώσεων και να υπολογίσεις πόση θα είναι η μηνιαία ασφαλιστική σου εισφορά προ και μετά 31.12.2020.

----------


## sgp

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Αυτά τα γνωρίζω. Απλά για κάποιο παράξενο λόγο, όταν ξεκινάω το πρόγραμμα, μου ζητάει κωδικό για να το εκτελέσει. Ανακάλυψα εκ των υστέρων πως αν πατήσεις enter χωρίς κωδικό, το εκτελεί κανονικά. Οπότε, no problem.

----------


## siliakis

> Έγιναν κάποιες διορθώσεις, αφενός στο άνω όριο των μηνιαίων εισφορών και αφετέρου στον πίνακα.


Μπορω  να  ρωτησω κατι;   Οι  εκπτωσεις που αναφερει το  EXCEL , στις  εισφορες,   αφορουν μονο τους νεους ή  ισχυουν  και για παλαιους;   Νομιζω  ότι  ακουσα  ότι είναι μονο για τους νεους. Τι παιζεται;

----------


## milt

στο καθαρό εισόδημα μετά φόρων εάν στην δήλωση υπολογίζεται το εισόδημα με τεκμαρτό τρόπο (προφανώς λόγο μικρών εισοδημάτων)  βάσει αυτού του ποσού κάνουμε τον υπολογισμό..??? ή πως αλλιώς..??

----------


## Xάρης

Μπορείτε να κατεβάσετε την τελευταία έκδοση (*3.00*) από *ΕΔΩ*.
Εκτός από το Excel έχω και 5 βασικές ερωτήσεις-απαντήσεις και τον νόμο με αρκετούς σελιδοδείκτες και υπογραμμίσεις-επισημάνσεις.
Στα παραπάνω αρχεία θεωρώ ότι απαντώνται και τα ερωτήματά σας *siliakis* και *milt*.

Προσοχή! Μετά την ψήφιση του πολυνομοσχεδίου για τα φορολογικά επήλθαν τροποποιήσεις και στον ασφαλιστικό Ν.4387/16.
Σύμφωνα με αυτές, όλες οι μειώσεις εισφορών που αφορούν μηχανικούς δεν είναι πραγματικές μειώσεις αλλά απλές διευκολύνσεις καθότι οι διαφορές οφείλεται να εξοφληθούν εντός κάποιου χρονικού διαστήματος.

----------

milt

----------


## milt

δηλαδή θα τα χρωστάμε για μετά............είναι όντως απίστευτοι!!!!!

πάντως το φορολογητέο εισόδημα παραπέμπει και στο τεκμαρτό....

ενώ το έσοδα-έξοδα=κέρδη...δεν λέει κάτι καθώς μπορεί να έχεις αρνητικά κέρδη.....χεχεχε

----------


## Xάρης

> ο φορολογητέο εισόδημα παραπέμπει και στο τεκμαρτό....


Κατά τη γνώμη μου όχι.
Ο νόμος κάνει λόγο για "καθαρό φορτολογητέο αποτέλεσμα".
Αναφέρεται δε ότι οι εισφορές υπολογίζονται από τα εισοδήματα που προκύπτουν από τη δραστηριότητα και όχι από άλλες πηγές, π.χ. ενοίκια, τόκους καταθέσεων κ.λπ..

----------


## milt

ο υπολογισμός αυτών των εισφορών ισχύει από 1/1/2017....δηλαδή 2016 πληρώνουμε κανονικά ότι έχει βγάλει το ειδοποιητήριο του Α εξαμήνου 2016.....μιας και δηλώσεις τώρα γίνονται για το 2015.......????

----------


## Xάρης

Ναι, ο νέος τρόπος υπολογισμού εισφορών ισχύει από 01.01.2017.
Για το 2016 ισχύει ο παλιός τρόπος υπολογισμού με τις εξής διαφορές:
1) δεν υπολογίζεται πλέον η ειδική προσαύξηση και
2) θα δούμε να προστίθενται αναδρομικές εισφορές για τη διετία 2011-2012 σύμφωνα με το 1ο μνημόνιο.

----------


## costas_l

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## chion_mat

Οι κρατήσεις είναι επι του φορολογητέου και οχι επι του καθαρού μετά φόρων εισοδήματος

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν λέει κανείς το αντίθετο.
Καθαρό είναι το: *έσοδα - έξοδα*.

----------


## Xάρης

Μπορείτε να κατεβάσετε την τελευταία έκδοση (*4.01*) από *ΕΔΩ*.

Οι εισφορές υπολογίζονται βάσει της πρόσφατης εγκυκλίου (κλιμακωτή εφαρμογή των μειωτικών συντελεστών του άρθρου 98) και με αρκετές ακόμα αλλαγές.
 Πλέον υπολογίζονται και οι εισφορές για μισθωτούς μηχανικούς (χωριστά εργαζόμενου και εργοδότη).

----------


## Xάρης

Νέα έκδοση (ver. *6.00*) του excel για τον υπολογισμό των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών των μηχανικών, σύμφωνα με τις μέχρι και σήμερα, *25.03.2019*, τροποποιήσεις του νόμου Κατρούγκαλου (Ν.4387/16).

----------


## spapako

ευχαριστούμε Χάρη

----------

